# What is this beautiful glass piece?



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 10, 2019)

Today while out on a bottle adventure I found something unexpected. Whatever it is I know it has to be good. It was in an area with bottles in the 1900-1950 range, if that helps. Diameter is 2 3/4" at the widest point. To me it looks like a light lens for a vintage car but I could be wrong. What does everyone else think?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 11, 2019)

Is the other end open?  Could use a couple more pictures from other angles but looks like a drinking tumbler from what I'm seeing?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes the other end is open, sorry about that. I tried to search in google images and nothing similar came up. It could be a tumbler but would be a very small one. It might hold six ounces at best.


----------



## Bucket (Oct 11, 2019)

It looks like a flower frog to me, but I could be wrong. They're great for displaying marbles!


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks to me like a juice glass or tumbler. It is too long for a vehicle light and has no holes for a flower frog. Sometimes the easiest answer is the right one.
Bruce


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll go with that. It's an ornate tumbler. I measured and it only holds 5 ounces so maybe it was for alcoholic or mixed drinks.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 12, 2019)

For some reason, it reminds me of the tumblers seen in some hotels/motels.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 13, 2019)

sandchip said:


> For some reason, it reminds me of the tumblers seen in some hotels/motels.


Yes I can see how it has that look. I wish I had found a whole set of them.


----------



## embe (Oct 14, 2019)

I would have expected a bit more wear on those bottom bumps if it saw much use as a tumbler, but who knows.  My first thought was a lens or some type of reflector


----------



## jc_john1 (Oct 17, 2019)

100 percent flower frog for the bottom of a vase to help the flowers stay in their arrangement. Search 'glass flower frog' - images on any search engine ... thousands of them out there.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 17, 2019)

jc_john1 said:


> 100 percent flower frog for the bottom of a vase to help the flowers stay in their arrangement. Search 'glass flower frog' - images on any search engine ... thousands of them out there.


It's definitely not a flower frog, though I can see why it looks like one.  Those bumps are convex, not concave.  There's no way for a flower to be attached to this piece.  I think it's a whiskey glass or something similar.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

jc_john1 said:


> 100 percent flower frog for the bottom of a vase to help the flowers stay in their arrangement. Search 'glass flower frog' - images on any search engine ... thousands of them out there.


 I have a glass flower frog, and this piece isn't one of them. It looks nothing like it. There's holes cut in my flower frog as if it was a pen/pencil holder.


----------

